

6 Startup Founder’s Syndrome That Can Kill Your Startup - Alltopstartups
http://alltopstartups.com/2011/03/18/6-startup-founder%E2%80%99s-syndrome-that-can-kill-your-startup/

======
ljf
Might want to drop the '6' out the title:
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

and it's 'Syndromes' ;)

